# We Have to Get Eric Bledsoe on the Bucks



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> I have a dream for the Milwaukee Bucks. It involves Giannis growing into his body and then eating swingmen alive on defense. It involves Jabari growing into the new Carmelo but with better passing and a lifetime at stretch 4. It involves Larry Sanders turning into LARRY SANDERS! again down low, and Jason Kidd leading a Bucks revolution that has the whole world fearing the deer again.
> 
> I was in the Grantland office all last week for NBA planning meetings, and somewhere in the middle of rambling about all of this to Danny Chau, he said, “I know. I want them to make a play for Eric Bledsoe.”
> 
> ...


http://grantland.com/the-triangle/we-have-to-get-eric-bledsoe-on-the-bucks/


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've been on the Bledsoe to Milwaukee bandwagon for awhile now. Glad to see the idea's out there in the media now too


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

The idea of a healthy, potential filling trio of Jabari/Giannis/Bledsoe is exciting to me as a fan.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Exactly. It's obviously a risk, but when you're a team like the Milwaukee Bucks, the only way you'll ever have a chance to compete for championships is to take risks.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Yea, I mentioned this back in July too, I think. A team like the Bucks needs to/can justify a slight overpay if it's on a big move to get established talent. I feel the same way about Bledsoe to the Bucks as I do about Charlotte going out and signing Al Jefferson last summer and Lance Stephenson this year - when you're a sad sack franchise with wavering fan support you sort of take the opportunities that come your way. Simply returning to respectability is the goal at that point, you can worry about contention when you're no longer worried about relocation.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I am obviously in favor of this idea in a big way.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Maxing out a guy who has never stayed healthy seems exactly like the type of move the Bucks would make... but I think Bledsoe would be worth the risk as he would fit into what our long term plan perfectly.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

That's the difference here. Yes, overpaying an injury-prone, unproven guy is a very Bucks-esque move, but in this case, the reward outweighs the risk.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

roux said:


> Maxing out a guy who has never stayed healthy seems exactly like the type of move the Bucks would make... but I think Bledsoe would be worth the risk as he would fit into what our long term plan perfectly.


I mean it'd be better if you got him for 11-12 million a year, agreed, but he fits the team's personnel/timeline reasonably well and, going back to my point about Charlotte, there's a bit of a "beggars can't be choosers" aspect to all this. Milwaukee's in a rare spot where they have some leverage, and if I were them I'd be going out of my way to take the opportunities when they present themselves.


----------

